

State of Real-Time feeds : less polling - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/Real-time/market/statistics/state-of-real-time-feeds/

======
olefoo
One thing that seems to be missing in the discussion of real-time feeds and
other such technologies is any analysis of concentration of power associated
with using hubs and superdistribution points. Any centralized distribution
point is vulnerable to malicious filtering and political pressure.

Real-time updates are a very good idea, but we haven't yet reached the point
where anyone can run a PUbSubHubbub hub, without some fairly capable technical
assistance.

~~~
julien
Well, technically, nothing prevents every publisher from running their own hub
(we host some at Superfeedr).

Also, we even encourage publishers and subscribers to both publish to several
hubs and subscribe to several hubs as well, so that they can avoid any
bottleneck or reliance to a single hub. The only 'burden' on their side is to
deal with de-duplication, but that's quite easy.

